# NGD!!! Tosin Abasi Signature Ibanez



## mat2379 (Mar 25, 2014)

So I finally got my New Ibanez Tam100 a few weeks ago. only took about 3 months to arrive in Aus.
Pretty excited about it. Played it alot since i got and it's a great guitar. In particular the cleans from it are pretty damn nice on this. The pickup switching on it is something I never thought I'd need but having it on there really adds another dimension to the tones offered by this guitar. Really impressed by this guitar.


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Mar 25, 2014)

HNGD!!! Congrats mate, she's a beauty, I'd love to hear some cleans for all the pickup positions straight to the amp as I'm considering different pickups for one of my DC800s... Maybe even have a middle route done so I can use the single coil and 5 way as well 

Send us a PM if you're up for a jam as well, I'm in the North Shore Sydney...


----------



## Muzakman (Mar 25, 2014)

Are you serious? Holy sh*it that is freaking sweet! HNDG! I'll trade that guitar for a laugh, what do you say?


----------



## Tjore (Mar 25, 2014)

Holy shit!
Damn, better get a real job soon...


----------



## donray1527 (Mar 25, 2014)

I need to sell my car haha


----------



## Kaickul (Mar 25, 2014)

HNGD! Looks really good, very elegant looking! Congrats!


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow! That's top notch, man! Congrats!!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats bro these things are awesome!!


----------



## MemphisHawk (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome to the TAM100 club! Hit up the TAM thread with some more pics, no one will complain!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...359-ibanez-tam-owners-check-tam10-tam100.html


----------



## MemphisHawk (Mar 25, 2014)

PS - The piece of plastic on the truss rod cover is a bitch to take off.


----------



## Svava (Mar 25, 2014)

I would do absolutely reprehensible sexual favors for that guitar.

Just... sick... awful things....

Seriously...


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 25, 2014)

cool but can you somehow replace inlays?

it looks like a gibson not ibanez?

im not asking to be mean, but what im asking is, if the inlays are already there, and are they carved into to rosewood, or can you like, take them out and put skulls and crossbones like the ESP KH1?

that would make that SICK!


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 25, 2014)

> "Eww..no go away...?"



HAHA someone just sent me that in a PM and asked me to leave this forum, along with other explitives that i cant type here, and i wont name names, because i am discrete, but dude, youre such a tosin "fanboy, " (mike did i get that term right this time? lol)....and altho tosin is the most overrated bass player ever, and bill sheehan can show him a couple of things,

*THAT GUITAR IS BEAUTIFUL* 

too bad tosin had something to do with it. i wish he came to this forum, which i again, thank you for welcoming me here, and discussed these things, like when he started to switch from bass to guitar.

CONGRATS AND HAPPY NGD!!! Please post some clips, and tell us what your rig is (amp, cab etc...) I wanna hear it so badly, and id love to know what you play it through, and what you think of the pickups. THANKS

HAPPY NGD! CONGRATS, ITS REALLY NICE 

I just was wondering , really, can you ever change inlays on a guitar? or are they carved, set and painted into the fretboard?


----------



## narad (Mar 25, 2014)

Dude, that looks like a really nice one. If you get the chance, please post some more pics - no flash


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 25, 2014)

narad said:


> Dude, that looks like a really nice one. If you get the chance, please post some more pics - no flash



TOTALLY, i agree. i love the color scheme, the flash kinda makes it blurry man. i wanna hear it too. 

can you please share with us what yuor amp/cab/rig is and what your settings are (and if you are using any pedals or other gear)?

This guitar is stunning, and I think that it is the only thing Ive (spec wise, becos I think it is based of the 28? right?

Please also tell us if the tremolo system is the same because I thought it was a floyd rosa. The original one, or the trem lo pro edge iii floater?

Damn man, I wanted to get the 28 , but since its discontinued, I think I might get this one instead....and the most best parting of it is that you can change the pikgards right? like it would be AWESOME , if you can maybe use the universe mirror one song, and then swap it to the brown one you have.

Please, more pics, no flash as the poster above sez and also PLEASE PLEASE tell us your rig so that we know the sound clips are comeing frmo?

WOW, HAPPY NGD

(Also, does this cost as much as the 28 does or is it a l ot more?)

THANK YOU FOR SHARING THE BUTEAY


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 26, 2014)

I looked into it without success  anyone know of the answers for me?

EDIT: SORRY FOR GIVING WRONG NAME. Its the TAM,100 not TOSIN 100 model....


----------



## Svava (Mar 26, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> I looked into it without success  anyone know of the answers for me?
> 
> EDIT: SORRY FOR GIVING WRONG NAME. Its the TAM,100 not TOSIN 100 model....



If the breasts on your avatar were any smaller, I would have gotten bored with your vigorous spam long ago -,-


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd almost forgotten this forum lets you blacklist posters.

HNGD! Glad you're enjoying it. The trans white finish came out pretty nice on that one.


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 26, 2014)

Svava said:


> If the breasts on your avatar were any smaller, I would have gotten bored with your vigorous spam long ago -,-



lol spam? What does that have to do with guitars? I did not post anything at all about food?? Do you have an issue with these questions? 

You seem to humbly be so even keel and intelligent, instead of making up a story about some lunch meet that Never came from me, can you answer?

Is the Inlay stuck or can one replace it, or would you damage?

InfinityCollision why am I to be one to be blacklisted? Do you know? You have a guitar, so answer please

Thank you. TAM ?


----------



## JLocrian (Mar 26, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> lol spam? What does that have to do with guitars? I did not post anything at all about food?? Do you have an issue with these questions?
> 
> You seem to humbly be so even keel and intelligent, instead of making up a story about some lunch meet that Never came from me, can you answer?
> 
> ...



It's called an "inlay" for a reason, buddy


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 26, 2014)

JLocrian said:


> It's called an "inlay" for a reason, buddy



Thank you for the answer. That is all I wanted tO know.

If you did want to remove and replace them, would this model TAM be hard to do, or is it very surface level?

For the aeigth time just tell me if you can reaplce them without much work or damage fretbaord happenigs? Thank you so much for the reply since no Ones seems to remember I a mnot familiar with it


----------



## JLocrian (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy new guitar day BTW, OP! I have had some immense G.A.S. for one of these for quite a while  If you have time, I think I speak for all of us when I say sound clips would be very much appreciated 



Kemper_temper said:


> Thank you for the answer. That is all I wanted tO know.
> 
> If you did want to remove and replace them, would this model TAM be hard to do, or is it very surface level?
> 
> For the aeigth time just tell me if you can reaplce them without much work or damage fretbaord happenigs? Thank you so much for the reply since no Ones seems to remember I a mnot familiar with it



It would be very hard to do. The only way to do so would be to replace the fretboard. Every other way I can think of would be very inefficient, and most likely turn out pretty ugly.  .....and it's a $4000 guitar, so it would probably be best to leave it as is


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 26, 2014)

JLocrian said:


> It would be very hard to do. The only way to do so would be to replace the fretboard. Every other way I can think of would be very inefficient, and most likely turn out pretty ugly.  .....and it's a $4000 guitar, so it would probably be best to leave it as is



thanks that is too much for that, and that gutiar is 4000? woh

isnt it just a 28 with cosmetic changes? and different pup+config?


----------



## MemphisHawk (Mar 26, 2014)

Isn't every guitar just wood and metal with some plastic thrown in, they should all be cheap as hell!


----------



## AnavarOfficial (Mar 26, 2014)

nice man HNGD

i'd get your home contents insurance ungraded

nomsayin?


----------



## esp_eraser (Mar 26, 2014)

Awesome score, congrats


----------



## GRIZ (Mar 26, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> lol spam? What does that have to do with guitars? I did not post anything at all about food?? Do you have an issue with these questions?
> 
> You seem to humbly be so even keel and intelligent, instead of making up a story about some lunch meet that Never came from me, can you answer



thanks for making me laugh today. that was funny. for the record, "spam" stands for "stupid posts and messages."

but no, replacing the inlays would require a new board..and at that point you would be better off gettingi a new guitar..


----------



## VigilSerus (Mar 26, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> cool but can you somehow replace inlays?
> 
> it looks like a gibson not ibanez?
> 
> ...



Sorry to say but skull and crossbones are extremely gaudy, and putting it on something as classy is this is just a spit in the face to its design.

OP, HNGD! Extremely beautiful guitar, and I'm sure it sounds the same way!


----------



## Drusas (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats! Looks great.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Mar 26, 2014)

But, Metallica had skulls and crossbone inlays on their Kill Em All tour!


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 26, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> But, Metallica had skulls and crossbone inlays on their Kill Em All tour!



exactly! you see?! someone else shares my idea thanks


----------



## Svava (Mar 26, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> exactly! you see?! someone else shares my idea thanks


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 26, 2014)

Svava said:


>


Only hope can save us now.


----------



## Svava (Mar 26, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Only hope can save us now.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 26, 2014)

Sweet guitar man, congrats.


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 26, 2014)

Svava said:


>





JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Only hope can save us now.





Svava said:


>





mphsc said:


> Sweet guitar man, congrats.



awwwwww its ok dont cry


----------



## kchay (Mar 26, 2014)

The neck on those things is SO NICE.
Damn nice guitar.
I am jealous
HNGD!
(although, why on earth did it take three months to ship? 0.0)


----------



## Daken1134 (Mar 27, 2014)

ok serious question, for the price paid for the TAM100 (even though im sure you're still in the honeymoon phase) do you at all wish you would have gotten a custom?


----------



## Damo707 (Mar 27, 2014)

Probably not if he got that guitar.. Personally I'd get a strandberg 8 because I already have a 2228a. I get it why people want the tam100 though, it has a lot of desired features.



Daken1134 said:


> ok serious question, for the price paid for the TAM100 (even though im sure you're still in the honeymoon phase) do you at all wish you would have gotten a custom?


----------



## VigilSerus (Mar 27, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> exactly! you see?! someone else shares my idea thanks



You should learn what sarcasm is buddy. :\


----------



## Avogadr0 (Mar 27, 2014)

Even if Lindsay Lohan were playing the TAM100, it would still be classier than if someone decided to put skull and crossbone inlays on it.


----------



## Forkface (Mar 27, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> awwwwww its ok dont cry



whats up with this guy 

anyway. Epic guitar man, congrats. If these play as good as they look you have a beast of a player in your hands


----------



## notabumblebee (Mar 27, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> thanks that is too much for that, and that gutiar is 4000? woh
> 
> isnt it just a 28 with cosmetic changes? and different pup+config?



You're a special kind of stupid, aren't you?


----------



## mat2379 (Mar 28, 2014)

JLocrian said:


> Happy new guitar day BTW, OP! I have had some immense G.A.S. for one of these for quite a while  If you have time, I think I speak for all of us when I say sound clips would be very much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> It would be very hard to do. The only way to do so would be to replace the fretboard. Every other way I can think of would be very inefficient, and most likely turn out pretty ugly.  .....and it's a $4000 guitar, so it would probably be best to leave it as is



Sorry for the delay guys. I've got holidays coming up in 2 weeks so ill record some sound clips then 
At the moment I run it through either a bogner ecstacy classic, uberschall or dual rec all through a bogner cab. Sounds best through the ecstacy classic. I'm not sure if you could change the inlays on it.


----------



## mat2379 (Mar 28, 2014)

There's no Floyd on this. Just looks like the ibanez trem but its fixed. It's not really a jazzed up rg2228. It's got a thinner neck, different woods and different pickup system. Two very different guitars in my opinion.


----------



## Hexatticus (Mar 28, 2014)

Op would you mind posting picks of the back? Thanks and grats!


----------



## MemphisHawk (Mar 28, 2014)

Daken1134 said:


> ok serious question, for the price paid for the TAM100 (even though im sure you're still in the honeymoon phase) do you at all wish you would have gotten a custom?



I wish I would have bought the TAM100 sooner. Had mine for 4 months now.


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Mar 28, 2014)

Congrats, sounds must be killer. Interesting thread too lol


----------



## mat2379 (Mar 28, 2014)

Daken1134 said:


> ok serious question, for the price paid for the TAM100 (even though im sure you're still in the honeymoon phase) do you at all wish you would have gotten a custom?



Honestly I still have customs arriving. I have a daemoness which has just been started and a Charles cilia on the way too. In terms of would I rather have put the money I spent on on the tam into another build the answer is no. I've got a Charles cilia custom 8 string which I was like "this is the best 8 string" but after owning this I've found more use for the tam. I was skeptical of this build and whether or not ill like it and when I first got it I didn't like it. I played it for a day and realisedhow ....ing good this axe is.


----------



## Kemper_temper (Apr 6, 2014)

notabumblebee said:


> You're a special kind of stupid, aren't you?



maybe dude, idk, i never thought about it that way, but you know what, you made me think of something.....are you a stupid kind of stupid? like, you know, are you?


----------



## Kemper_temper (Apr 6, 2014)

Avogadr0 said:


> Even if Lindsay Lohan were playing the TAM100, it would still be classier than if someone decided to put skull and crossbone inlays on it.



You're so right! OMG, you're so right!!!!! Lindsay Lohan is a great guitarist btw, better than Tosin, she should have her own custom.

I personally wouldnt put skull and crossbones on something already hideous, except it was of your face, as in the skull would be yours.... lol

Touchy touchy people


----------



## Kemper_temper (Apr 6, 2014)

mat2379 said:


> There's no Floyd on this. Just looks like the ibanez trem but its fixed. It's not really a jazzed up rg2228. It's got a thinner neck, different woods and different pickup system. Two very different guitars in my opinion.



can you please give a lil more review on the neck, its thinness and profile, like some more description please. i really like the idea of a thinner neck and difft profile than the 2228, as its like the gold standard, if you dont mind humoring me

thanks, and hope youre enjoying the guitar


----------



## Convictional (Apr 6, 2014)

Dude seriously? It isn't your signature guitar so YOU don't have to like it. The reason people dump money on sigs is because customs require knowing your preferences in every way, on top of the wait time, luthiery hassle and even then there's a chance your guitar won't be what you hoped. Buying a 4k signature guitar is a pretty safe move because 1) you know the guy who made it has a good sound and 2) if Tosin uses it consistently it has to be somewhat of a good guitar playability wise.

It also has a certain jazzy bass look to it which is designed for flexibility, not James Hetfield 8 string metal. Think jazz electric guitar player goes 8 string. The reason it is a signature is that it is significantly different than the 2228. The price gap indicates the fact that it is a large improvement/modification on the 2228, otherwise they would float in that same price range.

If you don't like it, fine, but keep your strongly closed minded opinions to yourself. If you can't appreciate a guitar that doesn't look exactly like the one you want then you really need to learn to. I personally hate block inlays because I think they take away too much from the natural beauty of the fret board wood, but I'm not here trying to convince anyone to agree with me.


----------



## mat2379 (May 3, 2014)

So bad news with this guitar, I took the guitar to a luthier who I trust 100% and is a wizard with guitars because notes above the 12th fret clonk out when u bend. He discovered it had a rising tongue on the neck. I've had to contact ibanez for them to send out a replacement neck. Still waiting to here back. It's a major bummer


----------



## Andromalia (May 3, 2014)

Convictional said:


> James Hetfield 8 string metal



*runs to the © office*


----------



## SkyIllusion (May 3, 2014)

Easily one of my favorite guitar looks ever. If I could just get it on a Seven


----------



## jwade (May 3, 2014)

mat2379 said:


> So bad news with this guitar, I took the guitar to a luthier who I trust 100% and is a wizard with guitars because notes above the 12th fret clonk out when u bend. He discovered it had a rising tongue on the neck. I've had to contact ibanez for them to send out a replacement neck. Still waiting to here back. It's a major bummer



Dude, I call dibs on the effed neck if you don't have to send it back!


----------



## mat2379 (May 4, 2014)

jwade said:


> Dude, I call dibs on the effed neck if you don't have to send it back!



Hahaha sure thing.
The problem seems to be there's not enough wood where the neck bolts on.
Hopefully ibanez can sort me out it's still under warranty


----------



## jwade (May 4, 2014)

To be honest, I would just want the inlays. Finding big enough pieces of Mother of Pearl to make block inlays like that is turning out to be friggin impossible!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 4, 2014)

^theyre just 5-string bass inlays, you can buy em all over. And I'll take the whole neck btw, you shouldn't have to fix it but I wouldn't mind!


----------



## mat2379 (May 5, 2014)

I think they want the neck back


----------



## Lankles (May 5, 2014)

mat2379 said:


> So bad news with this guitar, I took the guitar to a luthier who I trust 100% and is a wizard with guitars because notes above the 12th fret clonk out when u bend. He discovered it had a rising tongue on the neck. I've had to contact ibanez for them to send out a replacement neck. Still waiting to here back. It's a major bummer



Oh geez, that's put me off now ... maybe I'll just get the TAM10 and an M80M instead.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 6, 2014)

mat2379 said:


> I think they want the neck back


 
bummer, but understandable. If I were Ibanez I wouldn't want a bum neck from one of my flagship models rolling around. Godspeed to your new neck brother


----------



## mat2379 (May 8, 2014)

Lankles said:


> Oh geez, that's put me off now ... maybe I'll just get the TAM10 and an M80M instead.



Ibanez don't think it's happened before. Apparently mine is the first case. I'll let you know after the neck gets replaced. It's a great guitar none the less lol I haven't played an m80m but the tam10 looks like a decent axe. I'm just hoping it doesn't turn into a 6 month problem where Ibanez keep putting it off. It's a disappointing situation since i dropped 5000 on this. Lesson learnt


----------



## MemphisHawk (May 8, 2014)

Damn, 5000 dollars. .... moving to Australia! is all the extra just a bunch of taxes??


----------



## Lankles (May 8, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> Damn, 5000 dollars. .... moving to Australia! is all the extra just a bunch of taxes??



We have a 10% GST, which is included in the list price of everything. so the tax would've been $454ish. 

We're just used to being financially shafted for gear. If I understand correctly it's the distributors that do the gouging, rather than the stores.


----------



## mat2379 (May 9, 2014)

Lankles said:


> We have a 10% GST, which is included in the list price of everything. so the tax would've been $454ish.
> 
> We're just used to being financially shafted for gear. If I understand correctly it's the distributors that do the gouging, rather than the stores.



Yep it's the distributors that makes it more expensive. Dont get me started on prs, theyre ....ing expensive in aus.


----------



## MemphisHawk (May 10, 2014)

Hmm, sorry to hear that. Maybe I need to start selling to Australia under the table! I may be moving to Canberra in a year. Perhaps I will stock up on some Japanese built guitars.


----------



## Lankles (May 11, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> Hmm, sorry to hear that. Maybe I need to start selling to Australia under the table! I may be moving to Canberra in a year. Perhaps I will stock up on some Japanese built guitars.



I'm pretty sure lots of eBay stores do this, their prices are significantly less colonoscop-esque than brick-and-mortar. I wouldn't be altogether surprised that if you overstocked on Prestige Ibanez and sold them locally as near-new on gumtree or ebay you could turn a modest profit. 

^ Not financial advice, der.


----------



## mat2379 (Jun 25, 2014)

AnavarOfficial said:


> nice man HNGD
> 
> i'd get your home contents insurance ungraded
> 
> nomsayin?



Are you planning on robbing me? 
All insured by Marsh insurance


----------



## Eclipse (Jun 27, 2014)

Congrats!


----------

